# Les messages ne s'affichent plus dans Mail



## guigues67 (17 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde,

j'ai un petit soucis dans Mail (version 1.3.1). Je suis en mac OS X 10.3.5 sur un iMac en forme de boule blanche (désolée pour la description ...)

Quand j'ouvre Mail, les messages sont bien rapatriés sur ma machine (la fonction Relever fonctionne)

Les messages s'affichent dans la liste de la boite de réception, mais quand je double-clic dessus pour les ouvrir, la fenêtre du message s'ouvre et reste blanche...

Quelqu'un a-t'il une idée pour aider une pauvre femme en panne d'emails ??  

Merci

Katia


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2005)

Bon, avant toute chose il vous faut : 
 - mettre à jour votre logiciel (dans le menu Pomme en haut à gauche, cliquez sur Mise à jour)
 - réparer les autorisations du disque (dans Applications/Utilitaires/utilitaire de disque).

Après cela, on y verra certainement plus clair.

et bienvenue


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2005)

Est-ce que vos anciens messages, eux, s'affichent lorsque vous cliquez dessus?


----------



## macmarco (17 Décembre 2005)

guigues67 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> j'ai un petit soucis dans Mail (version 1.3.1). Je suis en mac OS X 10.3.5 sur un iMac en forme de boule blanche (désolée pour la description ...)
> 
> ...




Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacG, Katia. 
Pourquoi n'avoir pas fait la mise à jour 10.3.9 ?
Sinon, une réparation des autorisations comme l'a conseillé Ed, ça ne peut pas faire de mal.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacG, Katia.
> Pourquoi n'avoir pas fait la mise à jour 10.3.9 ?
> Sinon, une réparation des autorisations comme l'a conseillé Ed, ça ne peut pas faire de mal.



La mise à jour aussi, je l'ai conseillé


----------



## guigues67 (22 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour vos réponses et votre accueil !!

Pour répondre à toutes vos questions et suggestions :

- j'ai réparé les autorisations, et celà n'a rien changé ...
- je suis en 10.3.5 et ne souhaite pas faire la màj en 10.3.9 (celà a posé des problèmes sur mon autre mac ...)
- même mes anciens messages ne s'ouvrent pas

Je peux récupérer la même version de mail sur le mac d'une amie (via ma clé USB).
Pensez-vous que je puisse faire un glisser-déposer dans mon dossier "Applications" pour remplacer l'application défectueuse ?? Celà ne pose-t'il pas de problème ? Je lancerai une mise à jour des autorisations juste après par exemple.

Merci pour votre aide !

Katia :rose:


----------



## Laurent_h (22 Décembre 2005)

Et une reconstruction des BAL via le menu BAL-->reconstruire ?
Et virer les préférences de Mail ?
ça donne quoi ?


----------



## guigues67 (22 Décembre 2005)

Merci à tous pour vos suggestions !!

J'avais déjà effacé les préférences de Mail et celà n'avait rien donné.
J'avais également reconstruit les BAL mais pas de résultat non plus.

J'ai donc récupéré l'appli Mail chez ma copine via ma clé USB et ecrasé la version défectueuse chez moi.

Et voilà ça marche !!!

Cool ...

Merci encore et à bientôt

Katia


----------

